# Back from the ECS meeting 2009



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Some 40 crypt enthusiasts met in Göttingen (Germany) this weekend. I was fortunate to be able to participate - meeting a lot of old friends again as well as coming to know quite a few new faces is always great fun!

I'll try to relate some details from the meeting as time permits. Alfred Waser already did put up some pics from the meeting:
http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Zuechter_Pflanzen/Kettner/kettner.html
http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Zuechter_Pflanzen/Kettner/Plantmarket/plantmarket.html
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Wish I could have been there!


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I wish you could have been there too. You'd have brought back goodies


----------

